# snx (SSL Network Extender) HOWTO

## denials

Checkpoint sells a VPN called Checkpoint SSL Network Extender that offers a Linux command line client called snx.

When you try to run snx, however, an out of the box x86 Gentoo system will fail with the following error message:

```
snx: error while loading shared libraries: libcpc++-libc6.1-2.so.3: 

cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

To fix the problem, run the following commands as root:

```
# emerge lib-compat

# ln -sf /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 /usr/lib/libcpc++-libc6.1-2.so.3

# ldconfig

```

Update: If you weren't already aware of this, you probably shouldn't be running Gentoo - but as our friendly moderator pointed out, creating symbolic links across library versions is an option of last resort. Your system may grow fangs and feast on the flesh of your babies.

However, I wish you the best of luck if you actually decide to try following the moderator's suggested path of asking Checkpoint to update their closed-source VPN client to support more recent C++ libraries and expect Checkpoint to actually follow through. Let me know what the real estate prices are like in Dreamland.Last edited by denials on Mon Sep 03, 2007 1:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sschlueter

Should be moved to Documentation, Tips & Tricks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

denials,

That depends on your box.  It will fail on an install carried out with 2007.0 as that library is provided by gcc-3 and gcc-3 is not in the current stage tarballs.

Users with older installs who still have gcc-3 (gcc is slotted) will have no problems.

Making symlinks across library versions as you suggest is generally not safe and should not be attempted.

Other things may break. I suppose as long as you only have a single application that needs the library and it works, its just a dirty hack.

The correct course of action is to file a bug with Checkpoint to point out their product is compiled with an obsolete version of gcc.

----------

## ruyrybeyro

 *sschlueter wrote:*   

> Should be moved to Documentation, Tips & Tricks

 

Unfortunately the VPN setup instructions for SNX from CheckPoint are outdated. The command line only binary SNX as a CheckPoint VPN client was a special odd one launched by Checkpoint *once*, and was pretty much outdated when CheckPoint moved to TLS 1.2, maybe around 2020.

I wrote an automated chrtoot setup script that works with most of the distributions out there, including gentoo. Suggestions/code contributions are very welcome.

You can find it here https://github.com/ruyrybeyro/chrootvpn/

----------

